# The numa numa song



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 18, 2007)

what's up with this song anyways? why is it so famous?
there is nearly 90 versions from around the world, and there are nearly 500,000 home videos
anyone like this song? cuz i don't, it's so addicting tho


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 18, 2007)

Here ya go, LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ge4Npno6VWk">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ge4Npno6VWk</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60og9gwKh1o&NR=1">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60og9gwKh1o&NR=1</a><!-- m -->


----------



## nat (Dec 18, 2007)

I have never heard of that before... and now I am laughing my butt off. the second video is my faviorite!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 18, 2007)

No.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh no not the numa numa song!!!!This use to be my cell phone ring. XD


----------



## dorton (Dec 18, 2007)

That 2nd vid is a new internet classic, I've seen it posted on a couple of boards.
The tune sticks in your head doesn't it.


----------



## Mike (Dec 18, 2007)

Eh, I thought chicken little got some pretty bad ratings. The 2nd one is good. :lol:


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 18, 2007)

I thought that second one is gonna give me nightmares. :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## Mike (Dec 18, 2007)

Haha, I just found this.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gg5LOd_Zus&NR=1">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gg5LOd_Zus&NR=1</a><!-- m -->

Seems that Gary keeps a herp or two.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 18, 2007)

Swtbrat said:


> I thought that second one is gonna give me nightmares. :wink:
> 
> Brat!


This one probably will.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6j475XI1Xg&feature=related

Look at some of her other videos. What a wacko!!!!!


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 18, 2007)

LMAO oh my goodness!!

Brat!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 18, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> Swtbrat said:
> 
> 
> > I thought that second one is gonna give me nightmares. :wink:
> ...



Dang Dave, we did not need to bring my Ex Wife into this. BTW, she left me for the elfin. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike (Dec 18, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> Swtbrat said:
> 
> 
> > I thought that second one is gonna give me nightmares. :wink:
> ...



HAHAA nice find. Wow....


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 18, 2007)

well, i just found out a very interesting fact, Gary Brolsma is the name of the guy in the second video, and he is the whole reason why there are so many videos, he had nearly 170,000,000 views in less than a month and has 2 other videos known was the NewNuma, and Numa 3


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 18, 2007)

This song still makes me laugh


----------



## nat (Dec 19, 2007)

ok this one is my faviorite so far! : 
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfEE_nYehZ8">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfEE_nYehZ8</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 19, 2007)

My name is Gennie and I am a numa numa holic.

Brat!


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 19, 2007)

It's a good thing they block youtube at work!!


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 19, 2007)

No youtube but you find lots of other stuff to post like Iguana in a tree and snow globes.

You job must be very hard. :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 19, 2007)

where's the kill button for this thread!? I can't stand that song lols


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 19, 2007)

Swtbrat said:


> No youtube but you find lots of other stuff to post like Iguana in a tree and snow globes.
> 
> You job must be very hard. :wink:
> 
> Brat!


There's alot of interesting stuff in other reptile forums!!

I manage to get some work done too! :wink:


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 19, 2007)

have been listiening to the numa numa song since 2004 and have been addicted since, not as much as tegus tho lol


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 19, 2007)

nat said:


> ok this one is my faviorite so far! :
> <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfEE_nYehZ8">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfEE_nYehZ8</a><!-- m -->


That is GOOD!!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 19, 2007)

did you guys know that there are over 90 verisons out there
here is a few:
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://youtube.com/watch?v=JLURgcbtMEQ">http://youtube.com/watch?v=JLURgcbtMEQ</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://youtube.com/watch?v=V1M-sWWonjo">http://youtube.com/watch?v=V1M-sWWonjo</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://youtube.com/watch?v=e5tc4Z0jwzc">http://youtube.com/watch?v=e5tc4Z0jwzc</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://youtube.com/watch?v=6_1yNtHsgMs">http://youtube.com/watch?v=6_1yNtHsgMs</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://youtube.com/watch?v=SLMZdwOc4Ds">http://youtube.com/watch?v=SLMZdwOc4Ds</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://youtube.com/watch?v=HBO3UDTTWcU&feature=user">http://youtube.com/watch?v=HBO3UDTTWcU&feature=user</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://youtube.com/watch?v=KdAhELc13ag">http://youtube.com/watch?v=KdAhELc13ag</a><!-- m -->

My favorite so far, not really numa numa, but still done by the NUMA NUMA KID

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://youtube.com/watch?v=qGXiN-_BCts">http://youtube.com/watch?v=qGXiN-_BCts</a><!-- m -->


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 19, 2007)

KoreanDeathKid said:


> My favorite so far, not really numa numa, but still done by the NUMA NUMA KID
> 
> <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://youtube.com/watch?v=qGXiN-_BCts">http://youtube.com/watch?v=qGXiN-_BCts</a><!-- m -->


Link is NFG.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Dec 20, 2007)

nat said:


> ok this one is my faviorite so far! :
> <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfEE_nYehZ8">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfEE_nYehZ8</a><!-- m -->


Finally, a version that brings meaning to the whole numa-numa thing. (It makes alot more sense than the "official english translation").

_"You be the man - who mashed the - feta cheese."_
Words to live by.


----------



## nat (Dec 20, 2007)

my particular favorite was the part about "ragu sledding yay!" its brilliant


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 20, 2007)

nat said:


> my particular favorite was the part about "ragu sledding yay!" its brilliant



I agree with you, however the part about the date kills me everytime I see it.


----------



## Mike (Dec 20, 2007)

"You be the man, who mashed the, feta cheese". Favorite.


----------

